# Shimano Ch51Mg Surgery



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

I was working on a customers reel today and ran into a problem. The reel was fairly new but there was hard salt deposits on the thumb bar/button. On closer inspection there was corrosion on the frame. I went to pop out the spool and when I opened the side plate it came through the frame below the thumb bar/button where it is attached on the inside of the reel by an e-clip. That sucked. Anyhoo, I knew because of the corrosion it would not be covered under warranty (if it was I would have advised him to send it to Shimano) and these frames are not cheap so I did surgery.

We have done this before on Ch50mg frames to repair them and it holds up well.

Basically all I did was clean out the corrosion, back the hole with masking tape, put a little grease on the side plate stem to avoid the epoxy from sticking to it, and put the side plate in. I then dribbled a little epoxy in the area I wanted to fill and went over the edges a bit for added support, then used a small thin stainless washer that fit perfectly and slid it over the stem, then put a little more epoxy over the top and let it harden. The washer isn't touching the frame so there is no mixed metals touching and was added for support.

30 or so minutes later I pulled the stem out and pulled the masking tape off. I let it sit for about an hour to make sure it had time to harden and it's done. Perfect job that should save this frame.

What's a post without pics!


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Nice job dude


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Thx man... I just realized I put Ch51mg instead of Core 51Mg >.<


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Very cool trick. Have you tried building up JB Weld on top of the washer? I do have a CH51, have you had similar issues with those?


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

I never had great success with JB weld. I've tried it on a few things and it never seems to adhere enough. This is the first time I've seen this issue with the Cores but I have a lot of experience using this trick on the old Ch50Mg's.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Nice job brotha! Yeah it's always fun doing surgery on those MG reels. I've done more than a few like that. I've used that steel stick epoxy and its worked pretty good, but ya gotta be quick about it. Sets up fast!


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

*ccg*

have you ever thought about useing clear cure goo? its some pretty cool stuff!


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

I haven't heard of Clear Cure Goo.

I've always had great results with this epoxy that I use so I never had a need to change products but I'm always interested to know about them. Who knows, I might be able to use them for something else


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

What's the name of the epoxy that you're using?


----------



## landlubber (Jun 10, 2013)

*Will any epoxy do?*



MattK said:


> I've always had great results with this epoxy that I use ....


First of: Sorry for any misspellings or confusing language. English is not my native language and it's well beyond bedtime.

Just like patwilson above I'm curious about what epoxy You use. I'm also interested in knowing what grease You use because I think some greases might not mix well with epoxy.
The reason why I'm asking is that the cluch pawl of my core 101mg is digging into the protruding part of the inside of the left side plate. Here's a picture:









I've tried to fix this once by cleaning the area with acetone and then I used Pattex Plastic Padding Super Epoxy to create a new coating. Something went wrong because the glue turned into gel in less than a week(one fishing trip in brackish water). Could have been the brackish water or could it be the grease (Super Lube)I used that once? (I normally use Cal's)

(Any suggestions on how to fix the underlying problem are appreciated. I'm not an expert but I do have a nib core aswell. when I compare the two reels they appear to be assembled correctly with the same amount of play between the parts)


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Clean it off a bit and just put a light coating of nail polish on it. Doesnt look too bad.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Excellent Ingenuity Matt !!! I have a few MG 51's that have a little of that stating up.. They about 4 yrs old. Core 51mg is still Perfect... 

And yes Im right handed and cast correctly..lol.. ITs the only Bait Casters I roll with..............


----------



## landlubber (Jun 10, 2013)

Dipsay said:


> Clean it off a bit and just put a light coating of nail polish on it. Doesnt look too bad.


Thank's for the tip dipsay. I've already tried that, twice actually. Didn't mention it because I have come to the conclusion that it doesn't work on surfaces such as this. It seems to wear off a bit too quick at this spot (Nailpolish does work like a charm on "regular" scratches in my experience)
Maybe I should have another go using nailpolish and using a detergent rather than acetone when cleaning... last time arund the nailpolish didn't stick nor harden propperly. 
As You see I'm in the dark here. First I have to get the job done "correctly" and then (assumption) I need a gease that doesn't dissolve the nailpolish/glue.
Does your experience tell You anyting about grease in combination with nailpolish/glue?

Skickat frÃ¥n min GT-I9100 med Tapatalk 4


----------

